# Wasabi Fried Oysters



## HotnSpicy (Dec 8, 2004)

*A friend emailed me this recipe for Wasabi Fried Oysters w/Lowcountry Pepper Sauce, and I thought I would share it.   I haven't prepared this myself yet, but it will be my next dish to make......after the Citrus Crusted Shrimp, of course.   

Wasabi Fried Oysters with Lowcountry Pepper Sauce
2 Servings

Ingredients:
12 Extra Select Oysters
1/4 c Wasabi Paste
1/2 c Half and Half
1 c Cornmeal Breading
3 c Vegetable Oil, (frying) 
Preparation:
*	Marinate oysters in wasabi mixed with cream (8 hours). 
*	Drain oysters. 
*	Lightly coat with breading. 
*	Fry in hot oil (350 degrees) until golden brown. 
Ingredients:
2 Bell Peppers
1 c Cider Vinegar
2 c Water
3/4 c Sugar
1 oz Garlic, chopped
1 oz Granulated Sugar
1 oz Tabasco Sauce
1 oz Tomato Sauce
1 t Salt 
Preparations:
*	Seed and dice peppers. 
*	In large sauce pot add all ingredients and bring to a boil (10 to 20 minutes) until peppers are soft. 
*	Puree all ingredients in blender. 
*	Return to sauce pot. 
*	Thicken slightly with corn starch. 
*	Let cool. 
*	Store at room temperature. *


----------



## marmalady (Dec 12, 2004)

Sounds great!  Just curious - where'd you get the recipe?  (I live in the 'low country'!)


----------



## HotnSpicy (Dec 12, 2004)

*A friend sent this to me.  I will definitely try to find out where she got this one from.*


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 23, 2004)

1/4 cup wasabi paste      Call me chicken   LOL - Looks awesome - thanks for posting!!!!

LOL - ok, I went back and actually READ the recipe!  1/4 cup looks right - pays to read!!!


----------



## Bupo107 (Feb 17, 2005)

I am originally from the Lowcountry... not sure where Wasabi paste would be available... but should be a pretty easy find.

Sounds great...


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2005)

Bupo - you can find wasabi powder in most grocery stores in with the other Asian food.  You just mix equal parts powder and water - let rest about 10 minutes, then use.  I have used both the powder and the tube of wasabi - they are both good.  

I just took some chicken thighs out of the freezer to cook tonight - I think they are going back in - I'm going to make these!!!!

Edited to say - I see I don't have enough time to make these - but one night next week!!!!  Even if I just do the fried oysters and nothing else they would be good!!!


----------

